# Need a opinions from show groomers/ handlers...



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't help but I can relate. We thought Misha was just going to be a really pretty pet. Now we may show her. I didn't know and had taken the hair on her neck very short. I also had her topknot trimmed in a "pet" cut, more straight across the bangs. We are trying to grow it back out but seems to take forever! To top it off, the hair on her neck seems to go flat, making the difference in length more prominent.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Continue to let it grow.

I'd say we all do it, but my Mentor never does! haha

I had done it to Lombardi- and even at PCA last year, had short hair on the bubble of the top knot (from shaving too high). You just smooth it into the TK/Bubble. Use a little somethin somethin on your finger and pat those little growing fly aways in like you do to your hair when you fix it up.

Best Wishes

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

nolastandards.com


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

AKC Grand Ch Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge
PCA Placement BBE Dog - 3rd​
Finished his AKC CH with 3 Majors - entirely owner handled out of BBE
Only the 3rd Apricot BBE
AKC GRAND CH achieved before 20 months old. (there are to date only 2 GR CH)



Believe in and achieve your dreams! 
Don't let naysayers discourage you. 
Dog shows are a sport, and there are great athletes and trainers participating. Watch. Listen. Learn. 

Have an amazing time with your poodle!

Best Wishes!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS Can't seem to get his photo loaded - so just go look! Bardi is the bomb!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah that's pretty much what I figured. Been trying to grow it out almost 3 months now, and I noticed yesterday that is finally beginning to get long enough where I could probably smooth it into the rest of her topknot. 
When her topknot is down with only the portion above her eyes is pulled up you would never know there was a problem, but it is very noticeable when I have her topknot banded or wrapped.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

